# using old yeast for nutrient?



## montveil (Feb 18, 2013)

I have several packages of out of date dry yeast of different strains. 
I was wondering if I could use them as nutrient addition to another batch? 
Being of different strains, I could de-activate them by hydrating them in water then microwaving which should burst the cells. 

Can I do harm or good by adding such yeast to my batch? 

Thanks


----------



## JohnT (Feb 20, 2013)

I would simply toss the yeast into the gabage and go with a good, quality neutriant like fermax instead. The dead yeast may entice yeast breakdown (something that you WANT to avoid). 

Honestly, what do you save? Yeast is like $1 a packet. Why run the risk of ruining a batch over just a couple of bucks!


----------

